# Should I buy the 60D or wait for the 70D?



## rigrx (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey, I'm going to buy a DSLR and don't know which one I should get. The 60D has too much noise for me, because I will take photos in 'less light situations'. One other bad thing is the old sensor.. but the 60D is cheaper than others. I want a camera in a average price level about 1000€. Nevertheless, should I buy the Canon 60D or should I wait? Please help me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 17, 2013)

If the '60D has too much noise' then you need a FF camera, or you live with the noise, or you add flash. If 'low light' is your main need and £1000 is your budget, consider a used 5DII.


----------



## rigrx (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the quick answer!


----------



## iKenndac (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't know exactly how fast "now" is for you, but with the Canon press event happening next Friday you'd be crazy to buy a 60D now unless you find one for an absolutely crazy price.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Mar 17, 2013)

If a 70D is announced I don't see it coming until summer, and by then especially the 60D will be dirt cheap, they're going under $500 used in decent condition here. I went with a 5DII though, noise and overall performance, and the fact that it's FF, though really down to the lack of AFMA on the 60D and that's what essentially killed the camera for me and many others. Might as well wait for the 70D though, can turn out to be just right, or by then the 6D even could have a slight lower price and the 70D would actually be rather expensive anyways... well I didn't answer your question I just made it difficult


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't see the low light performance of the 70D being THAT much better than the 60D. And I agree with what others say... to really see a difference, you have to go full frame. 5D mkii body you can find for around $1400 new, probably a bit cheaper used. I've seen a a 60D with a 18-135 lens for $900 recently (maybe less), which means around $600 for the body after you sell the lens. A new 70D will probably be around $1300 new with an 18-135 (which is roughly what the 60D cost at launch and shortly thereafter). So about $1000 for the 70D body. 

If I were to talk about value, I think the 5D mkii is the best value between the three, the 60D being the next best, and finally 70D simply because it will be over priced initially.

As for AFMA, you can send in the camera and lenses to Canon and they will AMFA the body to your lenses. So there is that option.


----------



## rigrx (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Nishi Drew for making my decision more difficult. 

The 5D MKII is too expensive for me. When it's cheaper, I will get one.
I think I'll wait a few weeks and save more money. Maybe it will be enough to buy a FF, otherwise I will buy a 70D (if it comes).


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 17, 2013)

I shoot with a 60D. I like it. I would not buy one now. That's blunt, so let me explain.

First off, if you are after image quality, the T4i is SLIGHTLY better. The 7D is available at really good prices and has a better af system. And most important, everyone believes we are about to see the announcement of a newer version of the canon crop frames, and this should cause a drop in prices of older models.

If low light is your concern, and you are on a budget, take a peek at the 5D2. I use one alongside my 60D and the low light performance has to be two or three stops better.... Go to a store and try them out side by side.... If your biggest concern is low light shooting than FF is the way to go. You can probably get a 5D2 for about what a 70D will cost you


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 17, 2013)

+1...with most posters, I doudt 60D replacement will solve "noise" issue. 

6D or 5D II will help alot.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 17, 2013)

richiexdee said:


> Thanks Nishi Drew for making my decision more difficult.
> 
> The 5D MKII is too expensive for me. When it's cheaper, I will get one.
> I think I'll wait a few weeks and save more money. Maybe it will be enough to buy a FF, otherwise I will buy a 70D (if it comes).



I went from a Canon XS to a 60D and I will be upgrading to a 5d mkiii later this year. As you go along the rebel line... there are marginal improvements, but none that really warrant the incredible price jump. and while the 5d mkii is out of your price range, that is definitely what you should be targeting because anything less won't be worth the price.


----------



## rihanishtiaq (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't go for a FF unless you are a serious shooter. I think you should stick to 60D/T4i if you don't spend much time on photography. 
The T4i has higher ISO range but the difference is very little.
And about the 70D, it will be very pricey for first few months. At that price or less you will easily get a used 5D markII.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 17, 2013)

rihanishtiaq said:


> Don't go for a FF unless you are a serious shooter. I think you should stick to 60D/T4i if you don't spend much time on photography.
> The T4i has higher ISO range  but the difference is very little.
> And about the 70D, it will be very pricey for first few months. At that price or less you will easily get a used 5D markII.



I'm not serious shooter, just a dad with 2 kids. I shoot with 5D III and my little P&S is RX1.

Higher ISO range doesn't mean cleaner image in lower light. It's all about sensor size - you will have more water when carry bigger bucket.


----------



## Skirball (Mar 18, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm not serious shooter, just a dad with 2 kids. I shoot with 5D III and my little P&S is RX1.



I guess that comes down to semantics and what is a "serious shooter". But you have close to 1400 posts on a forum discussing camera equipment and according to your sig you've invested a good $10k in equipment. I'd argue that's serious on one level or another.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd much rather get the 50D ...atleast you get AFMA.


----------



## gn100 (Mar 18, 2013)

Have you considered other brands? Canon's sensor's aren't as good as their competitors (though their cameras are otherwise very good, and they have the best range of lenses).

I own a Canon 60D, but if was looking to purchase a crop DSLR, I would certainly be looking at other brands - the Nikon 5200 and 7100 look very good. That said, I agree that waiting for the upcoming Canon announcement seems sensible.

Full Frame is really the way to get lower noise - a second hand or refurbished full frame may meet your budget and maybe cheaper than a new 70D, if and when it comes out.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Skirball said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not serious shooter, just a dad with 2 kids. I shoot with 5D III and my little P&S is RX1.
> ...



I started with 40D + 17-55 f2.8 IS. Just for the record, I didn't buy all my gear at once - one by one esp. when Canon offers decent rebates etc.

Also, I usually sell the gear I don't need and use that money for newer gear. Did I spent $10K into camera gear? yes and no. I prefer to spend +/- $1K to upgrade to latest gear. It's so difficult to see my CC get charged $10 -15K at once, besides, my wife would kill me for that


----------



## Skirball (Mar 19, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



So defensive. I really wasn't being accusatory on the cost of your kit, actually quite the opposite. You’ve got a top of the line kit, and by the looks of it spend a fair amount of time on here discussing the ins and outs of your camera and camera manufacturer. And now as you said, have spent years building up your kit, and presumably your knowledge. I was just saying that I consider that to be ‘serious’… which is a completely subjective term, but considering that it seems the vast majority of people with dSLRs these days never even take it off the green square function, I think it’s a fair designation.


----------



## rihanishtiaq (Mar 20, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> rihanishtiaq said:
> 
> 
> > Don't go for a FF unless you are a serious shooter. I think you should stick to 60D/T4i if you don't spend much time on photography.
> ...



It was my personal opinion to the person who posted the question..I know a FF performs lot better in low light situation but he has clearly mentioned his budget.

So I think a speedlite along with a crop body would be another option for him.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 20, 2013)

To me, you have answered your own question. The 60D does not fit your low light requirements. Go on the cheap now, hate your pics later, then spend to upgrade. Perhaps you need to either increase your budget, buy second hand later, or settle.

sek


----------



## killswitch (Mar 20, 2013)

Based on your budget and need, i would say get a used 5D2. Even if 70D is out tomorrow, I doubt it's ISO performance will be significantly better than 60D or 5D2 for that matter. If you feel adding and using a flash is not always going to be possible in most of your situations then a used 5D2 looks to me a better choice overall. If you feel flash is your thing then pair it with your 60D or 70D (whenever it comes out). To me, a FF gives me the flexibility to push my ISO in dark conditions and its not always possible to carry a flash around. If possible pair your body with a fast prime.


----------



## timmy_650 (Mar 20, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> rihanishtiaq said:
> 
> 
> > Don't go for a FF unless you are a serious shooter. I think you should stick to 60D/T4i if you don't spend much time on photography.
> ...



I know people who have txi (what ever number you want 1-4) who are serious shooter bc they are always taking pictures. Others is 5D mark ii and iii who aren't they just need to have top of the line stuff. 

If this is your first DSLR, I would say just pick up a used 60D, see if you will use one. I know plenty of people who got a dslr and like the P&S better bc they take it places. 
You can always sell your 60D again and probably only lose $50-100 in a few months.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 21, 2013)

timmy_650 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > rihanishtiaq said:
> ...



From Jan 1st to March 20th 2013....over 7K photos were taken with my 5D III and over 2K with my Sony RX1. Can you define the number of photos that txi owners shoot with their cameras? Since you mentioned "I know people who have txi (what ever number you want 1-4) who are serious shooter bc they are always taking pictures"


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 24, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> timmy_650 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Don't take offense. Some people make assumptions and they don't realize how ignorant they sound. I took 500 pictures of people running today and the worst part is that I now have to look through 500 pictures of people running. It doesn't matter what body I'm using or how much disposable income I have... or how I got that disposable income. 

Having said that, I have slowly built up my funds, lenses, and bodies via upgrades. I started with an XS, kit lens, and a 75-300... and that was 4 years ago... or so... and in a few months I'll have a 5d mkiii, a 24-105L, a 100mm f/2.8L, a fisheye lens, a 50mm f/1.4, a 135mm f/2L, and a 70-200mm f/2.8L IS mkii (if I'm lucky enough to find a deal on the last one). 

I'm not a pro, and most people don't want to hear the long story of upgrade and buying and selling equipment and making $20 here and $30 there...


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 24, 2013)

timmy_650 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > rihanishtiaq said:
> ...



Agreed... the worst camera is the one that isn't used. But even more important than that... learn how to use the thing. Some people (if not most) buy a camera and assume automatic will get better results than they can get... which is a crock. Get a book... heck get a book now and learn depth of field, lighting and composition...


----------

